# 12 days old, can't stand up



## krystak (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello there, 

New to this web site, but not new to owning cockateil. I got my own pair of cockateil when i moved out on my own. I have Pippy, my cinnamon, and Luna , my grey.

They had thier first successful clutch this month.

One of the two chicks just can't seem to stand up. Born October 20th..

The leg on top seems to constantly twitch and stretch out, 
I'm not sure if it is that leg that is the problem, or if it is the one underneath him that won't seem to hold his wait up...his twitching/stretching leg just knocks him over, seems like he just won't curl his keg under him, despite the fact it seems he could, if he stopped kicking out.

I,'ve tried hand feeding the parents more greens and egg yolk , they can be stubborn and will only eat seed if I'm not persistent, and hand feeding the babies more water for the last day.

But i have no real idea what it could be, he has full function of his leg, moves up down, flexed his toes. Just can't stop, or won't stop kicking himself over.
Most importantly, how can i fix it?


----------



## krystak (Oct 31, 2012)

Can anyone help?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

That sounds like splayed leg. What type of bedding is in the nest box? 

Splayed leg is when the chick's legs grow deformed as they are developing. It is usually caused by lack or nest box bedding, improper nest box bedding, or on some (but not often) occcasions by a parents sitting to tight. 

This post from an old thread may help you:

http://talkcockatiels.com/showpost.php?p=182129&postcount=10


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

i agree its does sounds like this baby might have splayed legs...
great link to read very informational


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Is the baby growing at a normal rate? Do you have good quality bedding in the nestbox? There's more info on that at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27688 Inadequate bedding is a major cause of splay leg. Fortunately splay leg can be corrected if you take action while the baby is still growing rapidly.

Although splay leg seems like the mostly likely reason, it's also possible that the problem is something else. If you can post pictures and/or a video it will help us figure out what's going on.


----------



## krystak (Oct 31, 2012)

For bedding I've been just using some sort of nesting material from the store. It that cotton kinda stuff, mmanufactured bird bedding. Lined the bottom with paper towel since.

But my birds dislike all bedding ofany kind and push a lot to the sides and out. 

I had thought that splayed leg was it, but I'm a newb at most of this.
I will take a video tomorrow morning,

Is there someday to encourage Pip and Luna from discarding to much of mankind5he bedding?


----------



## krystak (Oct 31, 2012)

This might be a horribly daft question, but if I attempt to put him in the cup, i would have to start nursing myself?


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

im not sure what others think ....lucky i have had healthy chicks only so far...
but just a thought, if your nest box is deep enough and had enough bedding to secure cup down in it,MAYBE the parents might feed the chick while its still sitting inside the cup in the nest as described above posts until its healthy to go into nest box properly but supervise them to see nothing bad is going on while its in there with parents until your sure it safe to leave in there with parents alone.
also i use aspen shavings in my nest boxes really i don't trust that nesting material stuff they sell at pet shop but thats my preference though...
i'm just throwing this idea out of course to be discussed about but really if your able to bring the baby to be examined by a avian vet,or regular vet they'd be able to advise you what is going on...and what would be best for it.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Take a look at this sticky. Your bedding very well could've caused the splayed legs. Also, cotton bedding will pull all the moisture from the eggs and can prevent hatching and cause DIS (dead in shell) eggs.

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27688


----------



## bradjo (Oct 25, 2012)

krystak said:


> ......snip.......
> But i have no real idea what it could be, ........snip.......
> Most importantly, how can i fix it?


Take the baby to a good avian veterinarian they can help you. I hope the baby is going to be ok.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You can put some kind of bird-safe matting (like astroturf, a straw mat, or coconut matting made to line plant baskets) on the very bottom of the box then put the bedding on top of it. When the parents find out that they can't dig all the way down to the bare wood any more, they usually give up on trying to throw out the bedding.


----------



## Thelion151589 (Aug 8, 2011)

if its legs are splayed check this website out, it helped me out a lot with 2 parakeets/budgies i had with splayed legs, hope your tiel gets better soon 


http://fallowgirl.blogspot.com/2011/10/splayed-legs-make-up-sponge-method.html


----------



## krystak (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm sorry to say my little baby didn't make it.
Thank you everyone for your help...
I am very sad and feel responsible.

I mistook his splayed legs for dehydration at first, before his condition was really obvious. I just waited to long trying to be totally sure before i took him to the vet.

Unfortunately, by the time i finally said enough is enough, i don't want to wait, and called in sick to work, Hewas in poor condition. 

I didn't notice soon enough that Pip and Luna had sttopped feeding him, (they were doing so well for 2 days... )and he passed only an hour before i could drive him to the Avian specialist the city over...

My only consultation is that I will know exactly what splayed legs look like next time, and that I have taken all your advice and revamped the nest box so that it doesn't happen to the other chick.

I put a piece of cardboard , with one side ripped off, corrugated side up (the ripples in make perfect little baby perches) and added a l
'Lip or curb' by the door to make it harder for them to push so much bedding out., and added a tonne more. And i add a bit everyday now. I've also added a calcium supplement to their water. Just in case.

Thanks for all your help guys.
I really appreciate it. 
The other baby has it's first vet appointment in 10 days, but I'm fairly confident he is doing fine. 
He just opened his eyes today.  he squeals when I stick my hand in to remove droppings/soiled bedding.


----------

